# rippetoe starting strength



## Sledge (Jun 14, 2015)

What do you guys think about mark rippetoes Starting Strength program for a basic mass building routine? I usually train Westside, but want to switch it up and I like the idea of going back to basics. Seems like an awful lot of squatting in one week though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2015)

Doc likes it. And he is a pussy.

Anyone who promotes barbell training is usually cool but I don't care for Rippetoe. I think his technique advices are shit. I am biased.

Why do you want to stop using conjugate?


----------



## Sledge (Jun 14, 2015)

Basically, I am bored and want to do something different for a while. Also, I lift in my garage. And while I have bands, chains, squat rack, and bench and plenty of plates, I have to get pretty creative for things like reverse hypers and different bars and stuff. I'm not dead set on switching away from conjugate. I'm just looking at other options.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 14, 2015)

I only like it for guys new to the gym. Not someone with years of experience I'm assuming if he's ran westside.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 14, 2015)

Switching from Westside style conjugate training to Starting Strength is like sticking your training program in a car, slamming it in reverse, and backing off a cliff Thelma and Louise style.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 14, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Switching from Westside style conjugate training to Starting Strength is like sticking your training program in a car, slamming it in reverse, and backing off a cliff Thelma and Louise style.



Hahahahahaha!!! Holy shit...that is the funniest shit I've heard. Thelma and Louise...

Starting strength........I don't have time to get into the details--but it is a rookie program.

Westside is for serious lifters, who are on performance enhancing drugs, who place their primary emphasis on lifting equipped.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 14, 2015)

You can always sign up for a strength first program


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll echo what the other guys have said - SS is good for beginners looking to get stronger. That's it.

I'll add that I think its a terrible programme for people who simply want to build muscle, beginner or otherwise.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 14, 2015)

K. Thanks guys. I'll stick with conjugate. Any ideas how I can add some variety to my routine with my current equipment? Any other basic equipment I can add? As stated earlier I have squat rack, bench, chains, bands, plenty of plates. Maybe a cambered bar? Kettle bells? Safety squat bar? I think though, that the best addition I could make would be a workout partner!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 15, 2015)

A partner would be awesome... try Craigslist 

Add an ssb and check rogue and elite for closeouts. Never know when you will see something cool on there


----------

